# 1967 GTO, What would you pay?



## joemiiier (May 5, 2008)

I've found a 1967 GTO still with the original owner and drivetrain. It's got 77k on the clock and everything is there. It's Mariner Turquoise Metallic and has a 4 speed manual, black interior, buckets with headrests, no rips in interior and original carpet, also in good shape. The car is in the northeast and has typical fringe rust in rear quarters but there are *no* holes in the quarters. The frame has typical rust/scaling of the metal, but does not appear to be in need of total replacement; take a look at the pictures to see the undercarriage. Apparently it's had work done on the floors and in trunk area already.

The question I have for everybody is *what would you pay for this car? * I think the number I'm getting is a little high, but thought I'd see what everybody here thinks. Thanks for your input.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Any pictures of the body? Some of the guys with the numbers matching survivors usually get top dollar for those cars. What is he asking?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
12-30 grand depending on the outside condition.(need more pictures) The more documentation, the higher the price. Original owner car should make it worth more as well. GLHF!


----------



## joemiiier (May 5, 2008)

The owner is asking $10K and says he has all paperwork for repairs, window sticker, dealer invoice, etc... I didn't review the paperwork yet, but I do believe he's legit, since he's in his early 80's and he would have been in his mid-40's when the car was new. He special ordered it with the options mentioned. I also spoke wit his wife who waxed poetic about how nice it used to be getting speeding tickets in their youth. =) It went out of regular service in the 80's, but was still driven every once in a while up until about 2 years ago. It has current registration and he's still paying insurance on it.

I've attached a couple body pics, but don't have any really good ones. The car is stuffed in the back of his very narrow tandem garage under a tarp with stuff piled on top so I couldn't get any great shots. I took pics of the trouble areas and a couple fender well shots. The worst is the driver rear quarter, a pic is attached of that.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Why are there no pics of the car?? Bring that thing out of the shed, back up and let`s see the whole thing.
Price sounds fair enough for a one owner documanted GTO.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

More rust on the undercarriage than I'm used to seeing in CA, but not really a problem that sandblasting/paint and some labor won't fix. the car is original, always adult owned (NOT THRASHED) and in a desirable color combo. It is also a 4 speed, which means more $$$. If that car were near me, I would buy it for 10 grand in a New York minute. That is a very fair price for this vehicle. 
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*10 grand?*

I say if it has the documentation and is the original motor/trans (get PHS info), I would buy it ASAP before anyone else gets it. Painted and fixed up, it will be worth a lot of $. If it came with the aforementioned options, it's worth up to twice as much the way it sits. At least in my neck of the woods.
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If you decide to pass PM me his phone number!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*??*

You can PM me too! I'd like to have matching 67s!:cool
Linda


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> You can PM me too! I'd like to have matching 67s!:cool
> Linda


If it was near Connecticut and I could find a place to store it, I would pay $10,000 in a heartbeat as long as the engine fired up, the clutch and tranny seemed OK and mostly everything worked. If it has any original paperwork that could prove the "one-owner" claim (i.e., Protec-O-Plate, original dealer invoice, original title showing date registered, invoices for maintenance over the years, etc.), $10,000 might even be a little low. A "number's matching" engine and tranny would also add value.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Those High-Back seats are kind of nice, too. I wonder if it has the rare, optional, fully reclining passenger seat, available ONLY with the High-back bucket seat option.......


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

buying it for 10k,,,,matching it with another 10k for restoration and you still have less than its value
id go for it


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I just bought a'67 that had been buried in a garage for years under a mountain of crap. There are more cars in there too including a nicer '65. He rebuilt the motor and drive train six years ago and it has sat since. Body is straight, original paint and numbers match. 400 automatic and it has headers and flow masters and sounds sweet. I am going to hand buff out the surface rust and see how good I can get that original paint to look. Anyhow, I paid ten thousand for this car. I would point out the rusty spots, offer him eight cash and if he says no, pay up for it...it's a fair price.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

This thread is over 4 years old........ Closed.....


----------

